# Reserve Champion this time.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Well back to the Open Hunter division for the last show of the series.

Last month we missed the flat class due to the weather and just missed being Reserve Champion because of that missed class.

Well good weather prevailed and in 1 flat and two over fences classes got 7th on the flat. Then 1st in one over fence class. Then 1st in the second over fences class and 8th in the last over fence class.

He should have placed much higher in the last over fence class but a bee got into my rider's ear on the last line of fences and she rode him one handed over the fences (horse did great) but she dismounted before leaving the ring (would have been elimination) but he was too good in that class so the judge gave us 8th place. Had we placed higher we would have been champion....oh well.

So 2 firsts, one 7th and one 8th = Reserve Champion.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MY boy is a good guy!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

that is great!!!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats. A bee in the ear??? Yikes!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Well earned I'm sure.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Woo hooy! Nice going!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

omg! congrats! my boy got reserve champion and grand champion in jumping but this was at a very small show!!! congrats again!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Great*

I am not sure what I would do if I got a Bee in my ear on course... Probably halt and freak... We're not sure if I'm alergect(SP) to bee's or not.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Here he is.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

My boy is beautiful, isn't he?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> My boy is beautiful, isn't he?


 
Hmmmmmm *YOUR* boy ???????????:shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Hmmmmmm *YOUR* boy ???????????:shock:


He's an IL boy at heart!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

That is the coolest ribbon I have seen in a long time. I love the colors. He's a beauty.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Percey would NOT have dismounted for a bee.....


----------

